# Post a Picture of your Shop



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

As we can all freely admit, we are, by nature, voyeuristic. we peek in each others shops, vans, trucks, medicine cabinets and... oh nevermind , that restraining order dictates that I shouldn't mention..
Anyway, I thought it would be cool, so I'll kick it off.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

and a few more.. had to through one in of my hard hat for Neo Bodger and a few of the 'other ones'


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> As we can all freely admit, we are, by nature, voyeuristic. we peek in each others shops, vans, trucks, medicine cabinets and... oh nevermind , that restraining order dictates that I shouldn't mention..
> Anyway, I thought it would be cool, so I'll kick it off.
> View attachment 14015
> 
> ...


I really do not like you now!!!!! Nope! Not one bit!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

*kissies*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> *kissies*


Think you just might take the Prize for the "Nicest, Most Well Equipped *Hand *Craftsman Shop"!

Bet Bodger is gonna love it!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh HELL yes! 
Let me clean the drool offa my chin...
I could spend a whole day just fooling around with the chisel collection on the wall. Set up my Tormek water wheel and sharpen every damn one to a razor edge. And the hand planes would be next. 
And yeah, coolest hard hat I've ever seen. 
I NEED a shop like that!!

Have you got a good floor drain to piss in?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Shall we assume that that is YOUR artwork up on them-thar walls??? And is that a REAL ESSO enameled sign or a repro. I know I really do not have to ask. But, being "ME", I gotta ask!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

unlike some of the shop spaces I have occupied over the centuries, this one has ...a bathroom with hot and cold running water....livin' high on the hog now, boy...


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Shall we assume that that is YOUR artwork up on them-thar walls???


actually, only the carving and the andy warhol memorial dog prints.. the rest is stuff from my dad's place when he passed.. good or bad, we nail it up.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I edited. Please re-read.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

real esso. and only one of them. I dont see it in the pics i posted, but on the wall is, "Grand Poo Myth" borne of an old "Happy Motoring" sign from my dad's garage.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> real esso. and only one of them. I dont see it in the pics i posted, but on the wall is, "Grand Poo Myth" borne of an old "Happy Motoring" sign from my dad's garage.


"Myth" partly shows.

Happy Motoring.......Did Dad become an Exxon? or a MOBIL???? Or was it Amoco??? Hell!!! They were all Rockefeller's Standard at one time or another!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Mines a bit full right now with 5000lf of red wood, 40 sheets of MDO and about 3000lf of custom made moldings. All of our equipment can be moved into a back room when we need the space to pre prime and paint.

I'll post more pics next week when everything is back in it's place:laughing: (sorry bout the fuzzy pic)

Nice shop Derek:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason, no matter how big things look empty, they always end up looking like 10 pounds of shiit in a 5 pound bag.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

Exxon at the end, in '32 they were a Jenny station, and then white, humble, esso and exxon. til exxon bought out and closed down the indep. stations.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Jason W said:


> Mines a bit full right now with 5000lf of red wood, 40 sheets of MDO and about 3000lf of custom made moldings. All of our equipment can be moved into a back room when we need the space to pre prime and paint.
> 
> I'll post more pics next week when everything is back in it's place:laughing: (sorry bout the fuzzy pic)
> 
> Nice shop Derek:thumbsup:


Looks quite accommodating for what it is that you do!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> Exxon at the end, in '32 they were a Jenny station, and then white, humble, esso and exxon. til exxon bought out and closed down the indep. stations.
> View attachment 14025
> 
> 
> View attachment 14026



Kelvinator?

And I am not going to enquire concerning the derivation and meaning behind "GPM"!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Jason, no matter how big things look empty, they always end up looking like 10 pounds of shiit in a 5 pound bag.


So true! Our Sawstop Cabinet saw was due to come in this week but was refused by my supplier due to damage. I'm partly glad it didn't come in to the shop. We ordered it with the 54" guide rail system and tables.:no:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

let me know what you think of the sawstop system, I am curious for a report not from a paid spokesman. Looks like you have a bit of trim to put in there... what time should I be there to start?


Frigidaire by general motors..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will volunteer my finger for the first test session!!!

I dont even want to go out an take a picture of my mess. Sure I thought 1400sqft would be enough. It takes an hour to get a vehicle in.

Derek, the saw stop works great, does what the cost commands. I think its place is where there are numerous people using a saw. For my personal use I am not so sure.

Works like a charm, I would cry if it ruined one of my Matsushiita blades though.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

how does it ruin the blades? I agree with you on the thought that for just myself, no way, but I teach woodworking as well, and thought about it for that.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Deadhead Derek said:


> let me know what you think of the sawstop system, I am curious for a report not from a paid spokesman. Looks like you have a bit of trim to put in there... what time should I be there to start?
> 
> 
> Frigidaire by general motors..


Thankfully, all that trim is in my driveway on an 18' trailer and heading for NY Monday morning:clap:

Next on the list is to turn all that MDO into square columns about 12 to 16' tall. They'll also go to NY, ready to install. Once that is done we still have about 4000lf of 2 x 6" rough cut red wood (heart B grade) to make into 1 x 5" ship lap siding. That will go to the painters shop for priming, back priming and first coat of paint.

It's starting to look like my kitchen may take a back seat for a while longer!:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Smashes an aluminum brake into the blade, destroys brake and blade.

Jason, my kitchen is in the third row seat!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Smashes an aluminum brake into the blade, destroys brake and blade.
> 
> Jason, my kitchen is in the third row seat!!!



:blinkid not know that Panasonic made saw Blades for the Table!:blink:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like you have a decent collection of planes Derek. Here's a few of mine.
Most are pre-war Stanley, the smallest being a #92 rabbit plane and the largest being a #7 jointer plane that is 22" long. The chisels are Swiss made from 4mm to 32mm (still have to make a proper box for them).

Oops, here's some pic's. The second one is a circular plane. Still works and is adjustable for different radius's. That's my next clean up project.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh Malco?


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

love the radius plane. nice addition to any working collection. One that I still need to add, that and a stanley 55 with all the bits.



plane envy.. what would freud say of that....


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Derek, I got it for $75 (not bad ). The only one in the collection that's not a user is the A4 because it has an aluminum base. Not very practical and it can leave grey marks on light colored hard woods like maple.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh Malco?



Matsushiita (one "I") is the Parent Company of Panasonic Electronics. Have no idea if there is ANY connection But I would no be at all surprised!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

here is a few more. the first is a collection of fun stuff that I use,


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bung reamers?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? All I know is that those blades are made in Japan and come from Donald Oregon.
http://www.matsu****aamerica.com/

My good friend is now a dealer, so that works out good.

Malco I might need your number for a life line sometime, you are like a bank of usefull and useless information!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Really? All I know is that those blades are made in Japan and come from Donald Oregon.
> http://www.matsu****aamerica.com/
> 
> My good friend is now a dealer, so that works out good.
> ...


Yes! That is Me!! Full of that which I can not practically use anywhere but here!!!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Bung reamers?


that's a little personal, dontcha think? 


oh the tools.....
One is, the other is a taper drill for chair legs.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> that's a little personal, dontcha think????



You be one Fick Suck!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Bung reamers?


 The better for reaming the bung holes!:laughing:

Ever since e-bay, I see less and less planes and chisels and other goodies at yard and estate sales. 

When I started to make Windsor chairs, I bought a slew of reproduction hand tools. Compass planes, spokeshaves, scorp, adz, drawknife, a brace with spoon bits. Just could not find vintage in serviceable condition. Except for a couple of Stanley planes that I got on Nantucket one year.
Now...if only I could have made a living selling those Windsors.
Not.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Deadhead Derek said:


> that's a little personal, dontcha think?


:laughing::no:



Deadhead Derek said:


> oh the tools.....
> One is, the other is a taper drill for chair legs.


:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bodger said:


> The better for reaming the bung holes!:laughing:
> 
> Ever since e-bay, I see less and less planes and chisels and other goodies at yard and estate sales.
> 
> ...


*Bodger* the chair maker?
How totally apropos! :clap:


----------



## j.m.s. (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's my little shop. The armoir base you see is made from a cherry tree from property, I have a saw mill 1/2 mile up the road from me. There is a top part to it, not pictured. 
The other pic is my other hobby, metal working, mostly telescope parts. I have an observatory and do astrophotography.

Joe


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

nice metalworking set up.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This is where I spend an awful lot of time.

This shop works real well for us. It will never be done done but 3 guys can make a bunch of boxes in here.

Ya know some times I don't even notice that it's raining. Nice change for my prior life:clap: 

You can pick on the planer if ya want I can take it:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> This is where I spend an awful lot of time.
> 
> This shop works real well for us. It will never be done done but 3 guys can make a bunch of boxes in here.
> 
> ...


Gus wins the "Most Money in Machinery For a Medium Sized Shop" prize!!!


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

:notworthyDamn...


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

But look at all the money I saved on the planer:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Gus wins the "Most Money in Machinery For a Medium Sized Shop" prize!!!


He could have claimed it a few times over with just the first pic, I'm sure...


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> But look at all the money I saved on the planer:laughing:


what kinda planer is that anyway??


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Well you can put money in that paper shredding 401K or invest in yourself. 
Just look at the pictures and you know where all the money goes


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

nice shop, Gus, but WAY to tidy for my mind . For me, mess+music = creative genius....I wouldn't be able to see the yellow and black safety tape if I used it on my floor.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

D.Foster said:


> what kinda planer is that anyway??


Its just a cheap Delta. $250 about 15 yrs ago. Hard to get rid of it though. The sander next to it make a decent combo


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> nice shop, Gus, but WAY to tidy for my mind . For me, mess+music = creative genius....I wouldn't be able to see the yellow and black safety tape if I used it on my floor.


Not to worry it's not always that clean


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

After new cabinet saw and dust collection system









http://fototime.com/40F7A195E6569C9/standard.jpg


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> But look at all the money I saved on the planer:laughing:


What IS up with that anyway?:laughing: Come on, where's the other one:whistling

Nice shop BTW:notworthy


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Just one more to show the chop saw station.
Can't say enough about this saw. Awesome cut, no vibration.
It's Italian, Omga. I probably spelled that wrong


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Makes me want to drive up to Santa Rosa just to run a sheet of plywood through that table saw. 
Looks like butta brutha!
Nice!:laughing:


----------



## j.m.s. (Jan 1, 2009)

Not fair!!!! I can't compete with that, gotta start drawing up plans for my new shop now. 


Joe


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Leo G said:


> After new cabinet saw and dust collection system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so NICE! Friendly to even to High School Woodshop Student!!! But Boy-O-Boy does Leo turn out a Product Non Paralleled!! Where is them wood racks????

Love the Dust Containment Systems!!!

Were you the Sheetrocker??????


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice shop Leo!
I knew you would be heavy on the solid stock processing. From seeing your pictures of work.
Do you use that duplicator very much? I love that home made stuff


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Makes me want to drive up to Santa Rosa just to run a sheet of plywood through that table saw.
> Looks like butta brutha!
> Nice!:laughing:


Geez man, Have you seen that other thing process plywood? Once you go that way you never go back:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Leo,
I wish I went for the left tilting unisaw. Mine goes to the right.
Do you like it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gus, that is a sliding table saw no?

How long have you had your Rotex?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

In general I like it better than the right tilt I use to have on the main floor. It is much easier to run angles when the blade is tilting away from the fence. But with the right tilt the fence is accurate to the point of the cut while the left tilt does not. I use to have a throat plate that had a dado slot and a saw slot in it. But with the left tilt the dado slot is exposed and can cause problems with stuff getting stuck in the hole or small stuff falling through. Had to make a separate one for the dado.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

I feel like a friggin caveman after looking at your shops... 


nice idea, malco, 'post some pics'...blah blah...


I told you I was gonna blame you....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gus, that is a sliding table saw no?
> 
> How long have you had your Rotex?


Yes on the slider, 10' stroke, with a scoring blade. Makes real nice and square parts

The rotex is about 4 or 5 years old. Best sander out there. When you use it for like 150 hrs or so it just up and quits. That is your clue to replace the brushes. That kinda scared us the first time.:laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Leo,

How many square feet?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I opted for the 125 due to the fact that I use it for a lot of verticle sanding.

My buddies shop is loaded up with SCMI machines.

Malco- I still cant believe that Matsushiita blades are part of Panasonic.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have two bays, each one is about 1300 sq ft, 26 ft ceilings. The spray room is 18 x 24 and has a 8 x 12 drying room inside it.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> In general I like it better than the right tilt I use to have on the main floor. It is much easier to run angles when the blade is tilting away from the fence. But with the right tilt the fence is accurate to the point of the cut while the left tilt does not. I use to have a throat plate that had a dado slot and a saw slot in it. But with the left tilt the dado slot is exposed and can cause problems with stuff getting stuck in the hole or small stuff falling through. Had to make a separate one for the dado.


Ok well I guess I feel a little better. 
I still see some advantages to the left tilt, but we get used to what ever we have don't we.
I like the way your shop flows. You have plenty of room to push a cart of parts from one station to the next.
Do you ever pack dust up into the cyclone?:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Forgot my wood rack


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I have two bays, each one is about 1300 sq ft, 26 ft ceilings. The spray room is 18 x 24 and has a 8 x 12 drying room inside it.


If I had that high of ceilings I would have my office in a mezzanine level.
Have you considered that?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Do you ever pack dust up into the cyclone?:no:


Hell ya, it sucks big time. I have done it 3 times since I owned it. It takes about 45 minutes to clean out the filter. 2 times it was my fault. 1 time was kind of a weird situation. Somehow a small longer pc of wood got caught in the throat of the cyclone and the chips built up on that and overflowed into the filter. The suction when down to almost nothing, I checked the tube above the barrel and no chips, the barrel was only 1/3rd filled. I opened the filter and it was stuffed. I was confused until I shoved a stick up into the throat and a whole bunch of chips fell out, and then the the stick fell out. Then I knew.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Hell ya, it sucks big time. I have done it 3 times since I owned it. It takes about 45 minutes to clean out the filter. 2 times it was my fault. 1 time was kind of a weird situation. Somehow a small longer pc of wood got caught in the throat of the cyclone and the chips built up on that and overflowed into the filter. The suction when down to almost nothing, I checked the tube above the barrel and no chips, the barrel was only 1/3rd filled. I opened the filter and it was stuffed. I was confused until I shoved a stick up into the throat and a whole bunch of chips fell out, and then the the stick fell out. Then I knew.



LOL:laughing: I knew the answer, thats why I asked. HeHe
You should see the mess we make when our 4 barrel backs up! That cnc can make dust like nobody's business.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I built a 5 x 10 office where the window was. At the time I only had the 1 bay, funds were shy and I had a house mortgage along with the shop rent. The only place for the office would have been above the rear hallway where all the machine boxes are kept. I was told that it wasn't rated for any weight. Plus I didn't want the staircase burning up any space. On the second side, above the spray room, I have 600 sq ft of 2nd floor. But again, I don't want to burn up floor space with stairs. It would only be for storage because I don't want a machining area that I have to traverse stairs to get to. If I cold put an elevator in there it might make it a usable space for me. But right now I use it for winter storage for stuff from my home. One of these days I might make it into a show room. In the winter, I only heat that side when I am using it. The other side is heated at all times, 45 when I am not there and 62 when I am.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> I feel like a friggin caveman after looking at your shops...
> 
> 
> nice idea, malco, 'post some pics'...blah blah...
> ...


Arsefooker!!!


I still like yours the best. More in line with The New Yankeee Workshooop!!!

A Real Craftsmans Paradise. (Not to say that all else are not Craftsmen. But DD's is nearly all Hand and Antique!!!)



*But here is the KICKER! This thread has amassed more posts in a shorter time than even that Cute Chick from Tennessee? thread!*


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> LOL:laughing: I knew the answer, thats why I asked. HeHe
> You should see the mess we make when our 4 barrel backs up! That cnc can make dust like nobody's business.


They have a system that uses a 1 rpm motor with a paddle on it that slows when the chips build around it. The sensor detects this and flashes a strobe light. They only want $700 for it:blink: About $60 in parts. When I am running moldings or a long planer run I take a 50w lamp and stick it behind the clear flex tube and when I can't see the light the barrel is full. It is mesmerizing to watch the chips fall in.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

How about a ladder and a fire pole?
You could practice your pole dancing during breaks. lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ever try to hold an armoir and slide down a firepole? Not the easiest thing to do :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Leo, a sail switch is only about 25 bucks. I wonder if that would work? 










http://www.airboosterfans.com/sitebuilder/images/sailswitch2-164x181.jpg


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I opted for the 125 due to the fact that I use it for a lot of verticle sanding.
> 
> My buddies shop is loaded up with SCMI machines.
> 
> Malco- I still cant believe that Matsushiita blades are part of Panasonic.



I do not Know! I just have a Information Storage and Retrieval System that TRULY is a PITA!

I can not walk down a Street without drawing, in my head, parallels and relationships between words, names, Architecture and shiite! It can be REALLY taxing at times. I have not yet figured out how to shut it off !!!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Arsefooker!!!
> 
> 
> I still like yours the best. More in line with The New Yankeee Workshooop!!!
> ...


I had all those old tools when I first started out but couldn't find a trigger or a cord on any of them.

All kidding aside I love to see someone that knows how to be productive with hand tools. Dying art to say the least.

Pretty girls or pretty shop? Hmmmmm
How old are the lookers?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Leo, a sail switch is only about 25 bucks. I wonder if that would work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the functional operation of the sail switch MD? It needs to switch on a set of contacts when the RPM's are slowed. Is that what it does?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Leo G said:


> WHat is the functional operation of the sail switch MD? It needs to switch on a set of contacts when the RPM's are slowed. Is that what it does?



That would work on "Strike Force" or "Accumulated Strike".


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ever try to hold an armoir and slide down a firepole? Not the easiest thing to do :laughing:


I was still thinking office Leo.

I'm intrigued about the pole thing.

There is a shop near ours that had a pole dancing school move in next door.
For fun and fitness they say

I have you slotted for a lesson :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No window. I like my window in the office.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The sail switch makes a set of contacts when air is flowing. When air is not flowing, the contacts open. You could use it to set off an alarm or something, via a relay. You can "calibrate" the amount of airflow needed to activate it by snipping off some of the sail.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Geez man, Have you seen that other thing process plywood? Once you go that way you never go back:laughing:


 I could just rip and crosscut ply all day and be happy as hell.:clap:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Or you could just kick the barrel once in a while:laughing:

You could put that sail on the exhaust, it might work


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The airflow in the system is constant until the filter is clogged, by that time it is way to late, plus the airflow is about 4000 FPM. I was thinking I could put it in the barrel and when the chips started to build they would push the sail up and close the contacts. The only problem with this is the chips are swirling in a vortex fashion and would likely bury the sail instead of the chips building up beneath it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

To busy to kick the barrel while cutting wood.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I could just rip and crosscut ply all day and be happy as hell.:clap:


It is fun to use a slider.
You have to be comfortable reaching over the blade all day. The scoring blade can getcha too.
Helps to be on first name basis with your chiropractor too.
But it's a great saw


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> It is fun to use a slider.
> You have to be comfortable reaching over the blade all day. The scoring blade can getcha too.
> Helps to be on first name basis with your chiropractor too.
> But it's a great saw


"Other than the fact that it can mortally wound you or cripple your back, it's a great saw." :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> "Other than the fact that it can mortally wound you or cripple your back, it's a great saw." :laughing::laughing:


Exactly! Couldn't have said any better myself.

Still fun though. Danger brings an element of focus that is fun.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> ..............
> *But here is the KICKER! This thread has amassed more posts in a shorter time than even that Cute Chick from Tennessee? thread!*


At least the Tennessee chick thread
didn't make me _*jealous*_! :sad:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

what can I say... when I have an idea, it's usually a good one. my wife might not think so, but I don't tell her all of my ideas...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

My shops pretty modest compared to the others


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

A few more as my uncle norm would say you can never have too many clamps


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

riiiigggghhhht......


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Exactly! Couldn't have said any better myself.
> 
> Still fun though. Danger brings an element of focus that is fun.


 Ah c'mon, what's wrong with a good stationary power tool that might kill you. It keeps things interesting.
Like my Dad used to say: 

"Firearms, aircraft, power tools, and women will always bite a fool."
:laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> A few more as my uncle norm would say you can never have too many clamps


Kinda looks *New*. You uh, a *Yankee *by any chance? Nice *Workshop*.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Patrick said:


> A few more as my uncle norm would say you can never have too many clamps



You a as SICK as I was in the 1980's. Holy precision and placement!!!!!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> At least the Tennessee chick thread
> didn't make me _*jealous*_! :sad:


There is a Difference between wanting to..........And JEALOUSY!!!!


One can not............Tools!!!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I see the yellow finish saw on the floor...............:whistling


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I see the yellow finish saw on the floor...............:whistling


 :laughing: For those delicate mitre cuts in the stain grade crown.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought it was a coping saw..


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> I thought it was a coping saw..


 Hmmm...gas powered coping saw...there's a thread on the forum right now for new tool ideas for a marketing class...


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea,..i kno in the winter it kinda becomes a catch all for everything that i don't want to get covered with snow in my truck.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of there. I suspect your shop is more typical of most guys. Guys like Leo, Dick and Gus are the exception. A man's shop is always a work in progress.



I spent 20 yrs working out of my truck and garage as a GC. Lets just say that neither wife ever parked her car in the garage. Both would get their panties in a wad every once in a while when the garage went into total disarray. 

But was it a shop or a warehouse / storage / tool shed ? When it was needed as a shop it took a half day to cram all the crap somewhere to do anything. Every time with a new commitment to keep it clean, Yeah right. So D.Foster's pics could easily been shots of anyone of my places.:laughing: Thanks for posying them

The big difference now is that we spend all day every day in the shop. That takes on a whole new meaning when the efficiency of the shop has a significant impact on the bottom line. :thumbup:

My little shop is not the exception at all if you were to look at nothing but cabinet shops. I could go 100 yds out my door and find a much more impressive shop than mine. It's just that all you nail benders can see how you could bust out some sweet stuff if you had something like that to retreat to. I got it, believe me.

How about someone start a thread " show us a picture of your truck" I bet there are some sweet rigs amungst the herd.:clap:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

D.Foster said:


> Like i said, a mess!! Only been in the house 2 yrs now. I'm just glad to have a space of my own to kick around in!! Not too much of a shop, more just a carpenters garage.:laughing: I have a router table and planer under the table behind the table saw. I think it will only get the attention it needs when im ready to start making our kitchen cabs. Who nows when that'll be though!!


How'd you get pics of my garage??? Mine's EXACTLY the same - right down to the table saw!! In fact, if I can get my flourecent fixtures to cooperate in this cold, I'll take a couple of pics. You'll laugh your a** off!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> I spent 20 yrs working out of my truck and garage as a GC. Lets just say that neither wife ever parked her car in the garage. Both would get their panties in a wad every once in a while when the garage went into total disarray.
> 
> But was it a shop or a warehouse / storage / tool shed ? When it was needed as a shop it took a half day to cram all the crap somewhere to do anything. Every time with a new commitment to keep it clean, Yeah right. So D.Foster's pics could easily been shots of anyone of my places.:laughing: Thanks for posying them
> 
> ...


My favorite of all the shops I have had was one that had been the portion of a three car garage that had been turned into a pool house/cabana type space. 
I gutted out all the mirrored glass on the walls and turned the approx 400 sf space into my little cabinet shop, chair making place, and office. The biggest problem was, less than three feet out in front of the sliding glass door was the swimming pool. 
So, when I ran 4 X 8 sheets through the table saw, I had to put 2 x 6's across the corner of the pool and cover them with plywood to act as a platform from which I could start the sheet 8' back from the table saw blade and still have the 8' needed in front of the blade to finish the cut with the full sheet running onto roller stands.

I only fell in the pool once with my tool belt on.

Let's see those trucks!


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Are those pics all from the D3?
> 
> Thats Awesome. Is there a forklift out of frame somewhere?
> 
> Don't tell Leo you have a set of stairs to access the mezzanine. :laughing:


 
The D3 we reconditioned about a year ago. The engine is from my Cat 235 Excavator. We did a rebuild on that about 2 years ago. My shop also has radiant heat. Water evaporates very quickly and it's always warm when you're on the creeper in the winter.

Alan


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

theworx said:


> How'd you get pics of my garage??? Mine's EXACTLY the same - right down to the table saw!! In fact, if I can get my flourecent fixtures to cooperate in this cold, I'll take a couple of pics. You'll laugh your a** off!


 I'd love to see them bro!!Let's se all the "shops in progress"!!!:thumbup:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Here you go!! Pics are pretty dark because my lights barely function when it's -35. Hey D, recognize the saw, all my other tools all over (on the floor) and all the cutoffs? Full of ladders and scaffolds etc... :laughing:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

A thing of beauty brotha. 35 below?? Dang man. hope you have inside work!!:laughing: I like the left hand extension on the saw!! I hope you didnt venture out into the cold on my account!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I hate it when it is below 20, you got -35, you can have it. Hope you have some heat in there.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

D.Foster said:


> A thing of beauty brotha. 35 below?? Dang man. hope you have inside work!!:laughing: I like the left hand extension on the saw!! I hope you didnt venture out into the cold on my account!! Thanks for the pics.


No, I didn't venture out for you!! :laughing: I worked out there for about two hours today. This will kill you - I actually heat the garage (insulated - 24' x 24') with three heat guns strategically placed. I only rent the place and the service isn't enough to run my 220v commercial heaters. Tried all kinds of 110v heaters but they all suck. The heat guns take the chill out of the air faster than anything I've tried!! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wow, get yourself a propane or kerosene torpedo. You'll be sweating in your shorts in 1/2 hour.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> Wow, get yourself a propane or kerosene torpedo.


That is all I do when I wanna work on something out in the garage. I just light it and let it warm up for about a half hour or so. I can go out there in sub-zero weather and work in just a tshirt and jeans, doesn't smell as bad as the kerosene torpedo I have. 

The one I have is sorta like the one the one below but is older. I think my dad bought it back in the late 80's early 90's


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I see sheetrock guys using that syle of heaters all the time. They are a heat wave in the winter.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I wanna see Six and Gene's top shops!


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

They are the ****. I just take a 100# vertical tank from one of dad's job and I'm set for all winter. I mean it gets so hot in the garage and its uninsulated that I have to turn it down or off every once in awhile, sometimes I'll even open a window.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mellison said:


>


Funny,in all this time they still
haven't built anything prettier
than the Empire State and
the Chrysler.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Funny,in all this time they still
> haven't built anything prettier
> than the Empire State and
> the Chrysler.


The City So Nice They Named It Twice!!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mellison said:


>




That IS WHY I live here and put up with the Compounded BS!!!!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Is that a picture of New Jersey with Manhattan In the background?

You guys live there so tell me if the Hudson River is in between there or not.
Just asking, I'm wrong all the time.
But that looks like a prison yard or something in the foreground.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Is that a picture of New Jersey with Manhattan In the background?
> 
> You guys live there so tell me if the Hudson River is in between there or not.
> Just asking, I'm wrong all the time.
> But that looks like a prison yard or something in the foreground.:laughing:


I'm guessing it's from across
the East River, maybe from
Greenspoint?
Anyway it is looking kinda northwestish,
not from NJ.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'm guessing it's from across
> the East River, maybe from
> Greenspoint?
> Anyway it is looking kinda northwestish,
> not from NJ.


Told you I'm wrong all the time:notworthy
Greenspoint? I'll have to look at a map but Isn't Brooklyn on that side of the East River?

So could this be Malco's shop in the foreground? :laughing: Nice MALCO

Again, refer to my first comment


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO will set us straight,
have no fear! :laughing:
I just know that the Chrysler 
Building is uptown from the
Empire State, so.....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I concur on both points.
Either way you look at it, could be NJ :clap:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'm guessing it's from across
> the East River, maybe from
> Greenspoint?
> Anyway it is looking kinda northwestish,
> not from NJ.


Yes across the East River.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'm guessing it's from across
> the East River, maybe from
> Greenspoint?
> Anyway it is looking kinda northwestish,
> not from NJ.


You are correct sir!
Definitely North Westish.
Definitely a shot from Brooklyn.
I am not sure where from Brooklyn though.
Where is Malco?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Chrysler building is one of my favorites. I've been in it a few times, the sheet metal work is astounding.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry Guys!!!

I Was napping. Long day in Briarcliff!

That is CERTAINLY a shot from Williamsburg.Greenpoint (no "S" in Greenpoint. Green*s*point is in Houston) is a bit North of there and would render a different aspect! This shot is looking a bit "Uptown".


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

D.Foster said:


> Yea,..i kno in the winter it kinda becomes a catch all for everything that i don't want to get covered with snow in my truck.


 
I built some custom bookshelves for my parents in that there shop D.Foster!! Its a good space with good tools! Or so I'm told:whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Sorry Guys!!!
> 
> I Was napping. Long day in Briarcliff!
> 
> That is CERTAINLY a shot from Williamsburg.Greenpoint (no "S" in Greenpoint. Green*s*point is in Houston) is a bit North of there and would render a different aspect! This shot is looking a bit "Uptown".


Wellllllllll, pardon my "s"! :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Wellllllllll, pardon my "s"! :laughing:


:laughing::w00t::shutup:You can have and keep your "S" any way you like. As long as it DOES NOT involve me! Sir.:shutup::w00t::laughing:


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's my shop. It's not a production shop, more like a place to spend time. It's a 2 car garage that I wired and insulated. I can build furniture or architectural features, but it's not like some of y'alls' impressive production shops. I do most of my paying work onsite.

http://karmacarpentry.com/?p=84


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

karma_carpentry said:


> Here's my shop. It's not a production shop, more like a place to spend time. It's a 2 car garage that I wired and insulated. I can build furniture or architectural features, but it's not like some of y'alls' impressive production shops. I do most of my paying work onsite.
> 
> http://karmacarpentry.com/?p=84


love that stove


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Its small and its a little smelly but it has a bottle of 12 yr old scoth in it:thumbup::clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> Its small and its a little smelly but it has a bottle of 12 yr old scoth in it:thumbup::clap:


Hey, yer truck's growin'
a beard! :laughing:

Nice looking place there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Hey, yer truck's growin'
> a beard! :laughing:
> 
> Nice looking place there. :thumbsup:


 oh thats why my mileage sucks


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great start Jason
Now start makin' some sawdust:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it wrong that I got a semi after reading this thread?:blink:


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Heritage said:


> Is it wrong that I got a semi after reading this thread?:blink:


Nope. Perfectly normal. As long as you didn't get one reading THIS thread...
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/help-me-please-how-do-estimate-52875/


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Great start Jason
> Now start makin' some sawdust:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


2000 lf ft of 1 x 5" shiplap is done. Hows this for some sawdust?:jester:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet it was nice being inside while that white stuff was coming down.
Good for you Jason


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

A few shots of my shop while I wait for some epoxy to cure on a kayak repair


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....:whistling
I don't have a "shop". What you see here is where I just keep some of my tools. The walls you can't see are full of item and my truck is "storage" as well for the most common things...

I am currerntly on the hunt for a local garge for rent that will allow me to set up shop. So I usally site build things, or set-up in the driveway or clear everything to one side of the garage if I must.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Theres nothing wrong with that setup TBF! That looks an awful lot like my shop:laughing: A little in the shed, some in the basement, and the rest in the truck:laughing: I do see something missing on those saws though:whistling



Dave


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> A little in the shed, some in the basement, and the rest in the truck


Add "more in the garage and some on the kitchen table" and you've got my shop.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Theres nothing wrong with that setup TBF! That looks an awful lot like my shop:laughing: A little in the shed, some in the basement, and the rest in the truck:laughing: I do see something missing on those saws though:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I know...I started doing that two years ago. I worked with a GC who, when he put on his bags and worked along side me would take my guards and pin them up with a shim. I didn't like it at first, but then I got too used to how smooth the saw moved up and down without it being there...so I pinned them.....then just removed them....:no:

but am I the only one who will admit to doing this? I have caught sight here and there of others...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not me, I like my guard and my fingers just fine.

The gaurd and brake on my new saw work like a champ.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My Shop In Action during the Daylight Saving Hours...
I really can't wait to find someplace to move it all into. All I need right now is a 2 bay garage with 220 single phase and insulation. Would make life so much easier to have a "docking" full size 4x8 outfeed table/workbench for the table saw and router table. Someplace to leave the 12" slider set-up on its 10 foot stand, a dust collection system and have decent orgaization of the tools....I don't like working like this but I gotta do what I gotta do right now.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

*Cleaning shop, and thought about yous guys*




Figured I'd share my mess with the world. I'm working on full disclosure here :whistling


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

*And the last one*

Oh, and please don't poke fun of my green work truck. I only use it on local jobs:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Heritage said:


> Is it wrong that I got a semi after reading this thread?:blink:


No, just means ya need some viagra. :w00t:
























I know it was an old post, but it just begged for that reply. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Usually, I get pissed when I get pulled into an old thread, not this one though, just re-read all pages...great thread.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

heres where i hang out at most of the time, i just put my car into storage so i maybe able to actually set up some shop tools.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> heres where i hang out at most of the time, i just put my car into storage so i maybe able to actually set up some shop tools.


What size saw does that dewalt blade go into?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If ya gotta ask, ya can't afford it. :laughing:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Finally got around to taking some pictures, 3 years later...


----------

